# Omg i want this!!



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.constrictors.com/Collection/BallPythons/BlackEyedLeucisticBallPython.html


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Why did you have to post this??? Now I want one!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

those guys are like THOUSANDS of dollars! but they are very awesome, there are blue eyes as well


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw the blue eyed ones. I was thinking of posting them. Here they are for other people that want to see the blue-eyed: http://pythonregius.com/blueeyedleucisticballpythons.aspx .Why do they have to be so expensive??? Maybe I'll wait a few years so the price may go down. But they are so cool!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there exotic morphs you never really see them as much as a pastel and all

my brother and dad are working on mating snakes. the pair we have right now is a pastel (M) and a spider (F), though the female is sick right now, and under weight. where planning on getting a pin stripe female to mate this year, and we working on getting our other pinstripe (M) to get wieght and hopefully he could breed by this year too. pinstripes is a BIG advantage in mating snakes, so are spiders. i will probably help out as the little i could do.

also a tip on getting a ivory is yellowbelly x yellowbelly but the female and male don't all ways have to both be yellow bellies, it is just a bigger chance on getting a ivory, less chance if both male and female are not both yellow bellies
a pic of an ivory:
http://pythonregius.com/ivoryballpythons.aspx


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

If you want to see some more wild morphs, check out NERD:

NERD's Ball Python Collection | Ball Pythons


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

the ivory ones are nice though i do prefer the piebalds if anything. the lemon pastel, axanthic are very nice also.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

piebalds are one of my favorite, lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the piebalds too  they look so unnatural and I like that


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

looks like a white splashes got on the snake, haha.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I remember when blue eyed leucistics first came out they were asking 20k a snake. I'm not a huge fan of morphs, especially patternless ones, but champagnes are definitely my favourite:
http://pythonregius.com/champagneballpython.aspx


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

champagnes a very cool, kinda hate that snakes go over a thousand lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I can understand snakes, I was looking at shrimp the other day, and some shrimp colours can sell for 20k each. I guess it makes sense if you're really into the hobby though. Breeders work hard and want to be rewarded.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I can understand snakes, I was looking at shrimp the other day, and some shrimp colours can sell for 20k each. I guess it makes sense if you're really into the hobby though. Breeders work hard and want to be rewarded.


Who would pay that much for a shrimp?!! They just get eaten by bettas anyway....geez


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

LMAO that's why you don't put betta in there  Shrimp only tanks.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

some one sure did pay a good price for a piebald crestieon pangea. he's bred the gecko but has yet so far to get another piebald. id gladly get a piebald crestie.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am not a fan of gecko's actually, i love snakes as my fav reptile


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I don't really care much for snakes but the lighter colored ones are pretty- especially the coral glow


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> am not a fan of gecko's actually, i love snakes as my fav reptile


Snakes are my favorite pet reptile too....They just like me lol


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i did go to the Montreal reptile expo this past month. was tempted to buy a amazon green vine snake for $30. didnt do so as i had no space for its tank and im glad i didnt. its apparently intermediate-difficult to care for and it eats lizards. i wouldnt mind a corn snake though i dont have space to put a 20g. i do have other essential equipement ie heat lamp but i dont think i'll use it for the gecko but no 10-10g.


----------

